# HELP! Building first DWC (and scrog) system, and have a few (simple?) questions...



## undertow (Oct 6, 2008)

Howdy,

So, after hours and hours on many sites and MANY forums, I've decided to summarize the questions I cannot get answered definitively -- and pick the collective brains of this group. I've literally spent hours and hours compiling research, but I think my needs are unique enough that I have to beg for help!

I am planning on building a pretty simple, small DWC/hydroponic SCROG setup. I am a homeowner, so size is not so much an issue (I don't need this inside a PC case or in a closet), but stealth is still an issue (family visits, etc.). Where I run into problems, is, I'm not starting an "operation" -- this'll be for personal use ONLY (me and the wife).

I came home today with a wide assortment of Sterilite opaque tubs, some baskets from the hydro store, clay balls, bubbling system/airrock, etc. All that's left for me to BUY is nutes, lights, and seeds.

So... to my questions:

1) I'm entertaining the idea of using an old refrigerator, a cheap pressboard armoire, or a Rubbermaid garage "cabinet" (36"w x 18" d x 38" h). Given that I have the space, would you recommend vegging 4-5 plants then flowering those same plants in the same space (change out the lights, perhaps)? I'm not looking for large quantity production, but would I benefit from a secondary "flowering" location? (Again, I'd like to go ScroG -- I don't plan to grow 6 footers!)

2) Here's your chance to get creative -- figuring money isn't an issue (within reason), and I'm a talented DIYer for both building and electrical, how would YOU rig this up? I'm especially interested in lighting scenarios, if I'm using the same "cabinet" for vegging and flowering -- I can come up with a way to swap lights effectively -- can I go (blue) CFL for veg and (red) CFL for flowering? Is the additional cost/heat/ventilation of an HPS light worth it for somebody like me, who isn't concerned with rapid, scheduled production?

3) I have to start from seeds (no access to clones), and haven't read-up on the cloning process once I get that far -- does this impact my requirements for the "cabinet" as well?  Once I've decided on a mother, can she be in with the babies that are vegging, or the adolescents that are flowering?  Am I underlining my noob status with this question?

The only other piece of information I can provide is that this setup WILL have daily maintenance, so I can keep adjusting the height of CFLs as necessary... keep in mind this'll be my first grow ever, so I favor simplicity and room-for-error over maximized potential.

Feedback? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 3patas (Oct 6, 2008)

well my friend about the mother yes you can keep them on a veg stage  actually me my self and I will do that I will keep mines on veg stage due to it will keep going strong since you are not trying to get buds out of them it wont have to go thru the process of flowering and then veging and about the light more lite more yield but clf work pretty good i grow with them due to lack of space , less heat well my friend enjoy your grow  and remember growing is highly adictive but is the best and good luck


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 8, 2008)

well  first grow?    I notice many of newbie want to jump in and be into hydroponic... oh well, I came from long way back.. with growing soils, I personally thinks soils will do you good as a first timer growing mj... so   whats wrong with soils.. just think about it..   take look at massprod s bubble cloner..
so if you start with soils with your mother plants,  then you will be next to have some pretty SOG of clones off the simple bubble cloners..   it look pretty easier that way.  I got some in soils, some in DWC


----------



## Dexter (Oct 8, 2008)

First up, Welcome to MarijuanaPassion.  Also great to see someone do their own legwork for a change in regards to researching their grow.:clap:



			
				undertow said:
			
		

> _Howdy,
> So, after hours and hours on many sites and MANY forums, I've decided to summarize the questions I cannot get answered definitively -- and pick the collective brains of this group. I've literally spent hours and hours compiling research, but I think my needs are unique enough that I have to beg for help!
> 
> I am planning on building a pretty simple, small DWC/hydroponic SCROG setup. I am a homeowner, so size is not so much an issue (I don't need this inside a PC case or in a closet), but stealth is still an issue (family visits, etc.). Where I run into problems, is, I'm not starting an "operation" -- this'll be for personal use ONLY (me and the wife)._
> ...


_
_Hope this helps you out some. Enjoy your stay at MarijuanaPassion

Dexter  :bong2:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2008)

If money is no object (within reason), go with HPS for flowering.  CFLs, while okay for vegging, are not so good for flowering.  It is not that CFLs take longer--they just do not produce much.  Watt per watt, there is nothing like an HPS.

I am doing a scrog right now (my first) in a 2 x 2 x 4' space with 300W of HPS.  I have 2 plants going in a 10 gal rubbermaid container using DWC, GH nutes (Lucas Formula).

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30420&highlight=scrog

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30420&highlight=scrog


----------



## andy52 (Oct 8, 2008)

so you got out of the buckts,the hemp goddess/


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> so you got out of the buckts,the hemp goddess/



No, I still have my buckets going--I love my DWC buckets.  This is just a little experiment.  I am going to make some changes to my flowering room this winter, so started this little scrog in a 2 x 2 x 4' space I had that I could use.  I am also using 300W, so am curious to see what I will get.  It is starting to bud nicely--although it is a little more unruly than I think a scrog should be.


----------



## undertow (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the great responses guys!  (and gals with fangs  )

I have, in fact, just become the recipient of an old but clean refrigerator -- my new grow room!  1.5' freezer on top for seedlings and cloning, and 3.5' refrigerator for flowering.

So, new questions:

4) Freezer, no more than 5 seedlings at once:  T5 significantly better than a cluster of CFLs?

5) Refrigerator, no more than 4 or 5 maturing plants at once:  is HPS significantly better than as many T5s/CFLs as I could jam in there?  I know HPS > CFL, but when we're talking only a few plants... another way of asking is what am I giving up to forego HPS (and having to vent hot air) vs. a plethora of strategically placed CFLs??

TIA!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 8, 2008)

undertow said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks for all the great responses guys!  (and gals with fangs  )
> 
> I have, in fact, just become the recipient of an old but clean refrigerator -- my new grow room!  1.5' freezer on top for seedlings and cloning, and 3.5' refrigerator for flowering.
> 
> ...



4)  Yes
5)  Yes and a "plethora of strategically placed CFLs" of similar wattage will create as much or more heat than a HPS and take up more of your critically small space.  Check out a 150W HPS.  The difference in yield is substantial--I would guess 3-4 times as much.


----------

